# My puppy has started growling.



## maximas dog (May 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I have encountered a new problem with our puppy Max, as I have mentioned before he is a Labrador X and has just turned six months. He has now started growling at us when he has a bone, Kong or special treat on his bed. It has only happened about 5 times now over the last two weeks but not sure how to deal with it. Its started with my 7 year old walking up to pet him when he had just got a new bone, she had a new friend over that he had not meet before so put it down to him feeling a bit unsure of the new person. He got a reprimand for it and I told the kids to ignore him for the rest of the evening this seemed to work and he hasn't done it until tonight when she was putting his old bone back on his bed, he has never been bothered about this before. He has growled at me and my partner a couple of times thou since his reprimand when he's had a bone and today he has done it with me after giving him his Kong. Firstly am I right to be concerned about this in respect to my daughter and friends and us for that matter or am I just over reacting as he now weights 20kg? Secondly what if anything should I do about it and how? As a first step I have told my daughter to keep away from him when she has friends over and I never leave them alone with him. I have also decided to put treats like bones and meaty things on hold for now until we have an action plan. I have grown up with a dog who never growled but this is my first time as a dog owner and really not sure how to approach this. Also there is no guarding or growling when eating his meals could this become a problem?

Here's a bit of background info on him, we got him from another lady at 4 months old. When we got him he was very confident in the house but a nerves wreck outside especially at night and near roads it was a lot worse in the rain. He'd get very jumpy and try to bolt. But very over friendly with other dogs and people. We started our obedience classes last week and have been doing basic recall, commands and heal work since day one. His walks and manners with other dogs is getting better and his confidence is comming on in leaps and bounds  lol.

Thanks in advance Helen and Max


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I'm not an expert, but it may be that previously people have taken things away from him. Neither of mine have ever done this and I think it is because if I ever have to take something I always offer something of a higher value in return. Sometimes I will move their treat to make sure they are ok with that, or hold it for them, but I always give it back. I think it is a good idea to go for lower value chews than a bone for a while and also make sure that no one disturbs him with it.


----------



## Raychellee (Jun 11, 2012)

maximas dog said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have encountered a new problem with our puppy Max, as I have mentioned before he is a Labrador X and has just turned six months. He has now started growling at us when he has a bone, Kong or special treat on his bed. It has only happened about 5 times now over the last two weeks but not sure how to deal with it. Its started with my 7 year old walking up to pet him when he had just got a new bone, she had a new friend over that he had not meet before so put it down to him feeling a bit unsure of the new person. He got a reprimand for it and I told the kids to ignore him for the rest of the evening this seemed to work and he hasn't done it until tonight when she was putting his old bone back on his bed, he has never been bothered about this before. He has growled at me and my partner a couple of times thou since his reprimand when he's had a bone and today he has done it with me after giving him his Kong. Firstly am I right to be concerned about this in respect to my daughter and friends and us for that matter or am I just over reacting as he now weights 20kg? Secondly what if anything should I do about it and how? As a first step I have told my daughter to keep away from him when she has friends over and I never leave them alone with him. I have also decided to put treats like bones and meaty things on hold for now until we have an action plan. I have grown up with a dog who never growled but this is my first time as a dog owner and really not sure how to approach this. Also there is no guarding or growling when eating his meals could this become a problem?
> 
> ...


Hi Helen & Max

I also have a lab cross but he is 'just lab' Charlie, nearly 2 now.
Although i'm no expert, i think your right to be a bit concerned by his growling although sounds quite positive that he does not do this regarding his food! He might just be a bit guarded over his toys? 
Labs as a rule are so easy to train, so my advise would be to try and teach him to retrieve one of his toys then give him a treat, this way he will realise it's ok and he will have the toy back....regarding bones, i think all dogs should be left alone when having one, even if they don't show any aggression.
As he is just still in the 'terrible 2' stage (puppy) I think his possessiveness will easily be resolved 
Labs are so adorable, charlie growls when he gets impatient, waiting for you to throw a toy lol and he is the softest dog ever!
Hope this helps a little
Raych.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

maximas dog said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have encountered a new problem with our puppy Max, as I have mentioned before he is a Labrador X and has just turned six months. He has now started growling at us when he has a bone, Kong or special treat on his bed. It has only happened about 5 times now over the last two weeks but not sure how to deal with it. Its started with my 7 year old walking up to pet him when he had just got a new bone, she had a new friend over that he had not meet before so put it down to him feeling a bit unsure of the new person. He got a reprimand for it and I told the kids to ignore him for the rest of the evening this seemed to work and he hasn't done it until tonight when she was putting his old bone back on his bed, he has never been bothered about this before. He has growled at me and my partner a couple of times thou since his reprimand when he's had a bone and today he has done it with me after giving him his Kong. Firstly am I right to be concerned about this in respect to my daughter and friends and us for that matter or am I just over reacting as he now weights 20kg? Secondly what if anything should I do about it and how? As a first step I have told my daughter to keep away from him when she has friends over and I never leave them alone with him. I have also decided to put treats like bones and meaty things on hold for now until we have an action plan. I have grown up with a dog who never growled but this is my first time as a dog owner and really not sure how to approach this. Also there is no guarding or growling when eating his meals could this become a problem?
> 
> ...


He is doing something called resource guarding. Its not uncommon for dogs to do it with things that they value highly, things like Bones and pig ears usually are the things to do it. Its often done because they fear losing the item.
Not saying you do but sometimes you often see it with dogs whos owners take things away from them as a training exercise thinking that it will teach the dog to give up things when asked. it can seriously backfire and do the opposite and make them guard things for fear of it being taken from them.
They can also do it out of general uncertainty and anxiousness, sometimes you see it too with rescues that have lived in multi dog households and have had to compete for food or high value things, or where dogs have been previously teased. Growling is a dogs way of asking for space.

Dont punish or reprimand him for growling, growling is a verbal communication.
If its heeded it never usually goes past that, think of it as an early warning system. Things usually only go further when the growl is not heeded and space is not given, its only if people carry on that it can then go to showing teeth, then if thats not heeded, they may whip their heads round and air snap not making contact, and then if they are pushed futher then it can become a bite.

The best way usually is to teach them they dont need to growl or guard what they have as its safe so there is no need. Kids being kids if your daughter has friends round then just dont give him high value stuff at the moment. Or if you want to give him things, put him in the kitchen or another room and just leave him to eat it in peace giving the kids and the dog their own space and tell the girls that when he is in there with something to leave him be.

Usually the best way to go about things is to give him something thats an OK item what he likes but is not that fussed about at first. You then offer him something of higher value, cheese, chicken, sausages, hotdogs or anything liver based is usually dog favourite treats, offer this to him or let him know you have it, as its better then what he has he should go to drop his in favour of yours as he goes to release it say drop repeat drop and swop the higher value treat you have. This way you are also teaching a drop command at the same time with repetitions he should gradually learn the command too.

As he gets better and gets the concept then you can gradually give him a little higher value thing in stages as you go, doing the same exercise.

Another thing that you can do to get him used to people approaching and so that he feels he doesnt need to guard is to again get high value treats, and when he is eating him dinner or has something, stand at a distance away he is confortable with and doesnt react to by growling and you throw the treats from the distance so they land near his bowl or him with what he has. As he gets used to that slowly over time and repetitions move closer a bit at a time and do the same thing. If he growls you have gone to close too soon for comfort so revert back to previous distance and work up again. The idea is that eventually even with a kong or bone, you will be able to get close to him and he wont care as he knows he isnt going to lose it but the oposite people around him means more yummy stuff not less.

6mths can be an odd time, they can start to push at boundaries a bit with the hormones and approaching sexual maturity (Much like a human stroppy teen) You sometimes find ones that came back before suddenly dont and things like that. Some people give up because training doesnt seen to work at times but its the worse thing you can do you need to step up all round general training even more, it passes. They can also too around 6mths plus enter a fear of the unknown period, where even confident ones react again to sights sounds and situations again with uncertainty and even fear, so there could also be an element of that going on as well, that too passes though.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

maximas dog said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have encountered a new problem with our puppy Max, as I have mentioned before he is a Labrador X and has just turned six months. He has now started growling at us when he has a bone, Kong or special treat on his bed. It has only happened about 5 times now over the last two weeks but not sure how to deal with it. Its started with my 7 year old walking up to pet him when he had just got a new bone, she had a new friend over that he had not meet before so put it down to him feeling a bit unsure of the new person. He got a reprimand for it and I told the kids to ignore him for the rest of the evening this seemed to work and he hasn't done it until tonight when she was putting his old bone back on his bed, he has never been bothered about this before. He has growled at me and my partner a couple of times thou since his reprimand when he's had a bone and today he has done it with me after giving him his Kong. Firstly am I right to be concerned about this in respect to my daughter and friends and us for that matter or am I just over reacting as he now weights 20kg? Secondly what if anything should I do about it and how? As a first step I have told my daughter to keep away from him when she has friends over and I never leave them alone with him. I have also decided to put treats like bones and meaty things on hold for now until we have an action plan. I have grown up with a dog who never growled but this is my first time as a dog owner and really not sure how to approach this. Also there is no guarding or growling when eating his meals could this become a problem?
> 
> ...


Hi don't worry, it is perfectly normal behaviour just not appropriate towards humans and children.

Can I direct you to some great links for advice and help from internationally reknowned trainers?

Grisha Stewart

Resource Guarding « Ahimsa Dog Blog

Dee Ganley

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/resourceguardingandfoodgame.pdf

HTH


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Hi, just to echo what has been already said; don't try to actually stop your dog growling. It's a vital sign that your dog may be feeling uncomfortable or uneasy and you don't want to *remove* that signal from him...

When I first adopted Dexter, he growled at me constantly, if I tried to take anything away or get him to move off the sofa, for instance. It took months for him to really relax and settle down.

I would advise your children - and any who visit - not to try and remove anything from the dog but to call you instead.


----------



## maximas dog (May 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your advice stopping bones and ears for now and cutting the chunks of meat out of his Kong going back to veggies as he loves them with gravy and biscuits.

6mths can be an odd time, they can start to push at boundaries a bit with the hormones and approaching sexual maturity (Much like a human stroppy teen) You sometimes find ones that came back before suddenly dont and things like that. Some people give up because training doesnt seen to work at times but its the worse thing you can do you need to step up all round general training even more, it passes. They can also too around 6mths plus enter a fear of the unknown period, where even confident ones react again to sights sounds and situations again with uncertainty and even fear, so there could also be an element of that going on as well, that too passes though.[/QUOTE]

We have found that this is happening as well its worse with my OH as Max seems to regard me as favorite at the moment I do a lot more of the walks training, feeding and treating than he dose so I have also stepped up my OH's training! lol. I have made him (Max not my OH) some super treats for going out on walks to help with recall he gets one for coming back to me then we play a game of tug or fetch and treat again if there's other dogs and he's stayed with me. These are made up of chicken and tripe mince, bread crumb's, parsnip and apple then baked and cut up. Would these work as well as any liver based treat when eating a meal or highly regarded treat? Also should we get everyone to treat when they go near him?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

If you want some instant help and have a Kindle, best book on the planet on this subject.

Mine! A Guide to Resource Guarding in Dogs by Jean Donaldson.

Has a step by step guide to the issue including HOW and WHEN to involve the children.

Please read it, it is very accessible, does not contain loads of scientific gobbledy **** and is sound info.

Mine! A Practical Guide to Resource Guarding in Dogs eBook: Jean Donaldson: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

If you don't have a kindle then the kindle for pc app is free.


----------



## leanne562 (Feb 16, 2012)

Our puppy american bulldog did this with my 4 year old son...she had her bone and my son was going over for a stroke. A few times she has growled when hes done this or even walking past her. What we did was got our son to take her bone off her if she growled. We then waited 5 minutes or so and then our son would get her to sit and paw and then let her take her bone off him gently. We did this every day and it has worked. She no longer growls or snarls at him when she has her bone, and i think it has helped with their bond and she now trusts him not to take her treats off her for no reason


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

leanne562 said:


> Our puppy american bulldog did this with my 4 year old son...she had her bone and my son was going over for a stroke. A few times she has growled when hes done this or even walking past her. *What we did was got our son to take her bone off her if she growled*. We then waited 5 minutes or so and then our son would get her to sit and paw and then let her take her bone off him gently. We did this every day and it has worked. She no longer growls or snarls at him when she has her bone, and i think it has helped with their bond and she now trusts him not to take her treats off her for no reason


This is EXTREMELY DANGEROUS advice. I would urge anyone with a resource guarder to avoid copying this example.

THIS is how children get bitten, disfigured and killed.

THIS is how dogs get euthanised.

Please follow the advice given by PROFESSIONALS in the links I posted.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Can only agree with Smokeybear on that. There is absolutely NO WAY I would have anyone, let alone a child, take something off a dog who was resource guarding.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

maximas dog said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice stopping bones and ears for now and cutting the chunks of meat out of his Kong going back to veggies as he loves them with gravy and biscuits.
> 
> 6mths can be an odd time, they can start to push at boundaries a bit with the hormones and approaching sexual maturity (Much like a human stroppy teen) You sometimes find ones that came back before suddenly dont and things like that. Some people give up because training doesnt seen to work at times but its the worse thing you can do you need to step up all round general training even more, it passes. They can also too around 6mths plus enter a fear of the unknown period, where even confident ones react again to sights sounds and situations again with uncertainty and even fear, so there could also be an element of that going on as well, that too passes though.





> We have found that this is happening as well its worse with my OH as Max seems to regard me as favorite at the moment I do a lot more of the walks training, feeding and treating than he dose so I have also stepped up my OH's training! lol. I have made him (Max not my OH) some super treats for going out on walks to help with recall he gets one for coming back to me then we play a game of tug or fetch and treat again if there's other dogs and he's stayed with me. These are made up of chicken and tripe mince, bread crumb's, parsnip and apple then baked and cut up. Would these work as well as any liver based treat when eating a meal or highly regarded treat? Also should we get everyone to treat when they go near him?


I should imagine they will work as well. Its just really finding something that they actually love and cant resist and will be happy to give up what they have in favour of the swop. With Mine for example especially the youngest its cheese she adores it and cant resist it, if you get a stong smelling strong tasting one you only need tiny pieces.

Everyone can throw the treats to make a good association with people being near and teaching him that people are not a threat to his resources. You will be starting at a distance that he is still relaxed and not reactive at so safe, and only getting nearer and nearer to throw the treats at a slow pace, over a period of time. As mentioned if you get a growl its to far/close too soon and you need to go back to the previous distance again.

The main reason I suggested this and the distance training at the start is because no one gets stressed and there is no risk because you are not confronting the dog and making him more likely to to guard his stuff even more.

Its a good idea too to make him work for his treats and things in general, by doing short training sessions maybe your OH too if he is going a bit deaf to his commands, it improves attention focus and bonding. If you also get him to sit when he wants something or you are going to give him anything too, toy, ball, treat whatever that should help in general. Dont forget to that when he is doing things like laying calmly and quietly to praise him for the behaviour. In fact any wanted behaviour praise it re-inforces it in general.


----------



## maximas dog (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Sled dog hotel and everyone. I will be trying the distance training and give/leave command training rather than taking it off him as I would like him to give up anything freely as he is a bit of a dust bin on walks and is going to be a very big dog in the end so I would like to try and stop any aggressive/defensive behaviour towards humans. He is also being very protective of his toys, treats and food towards my 5 year old cat, so I have started getting them both to sit with each other at a distance first and giving a treat to both if they wait and don't try to pinch each others, or defend there's they get another one and so on closing the distance. I do this off the beds and with someone sitting with the cat just in case. Is this the right thing or should I just try and stop her from investigating his things? Also i feed them in separate rooms so no competition at meal times, and lots of praise is give for any good behaviour.

Thanks to everyone again I am loving this forum everyone is so friendly and helpfull :001_smile: :001_smile: :001_smile:


----------

